# Batons versus tazers



## 48Weeks (Feb 13, 2006)

Any thoughts as to what should be the preferred tool for a police officer (batons versus tazers)? Most departments have one or the other.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I think there is an advantage to having both . Each have advantages and disadvantages. TASERs are great when you are only up against one suspect, but useless when facing more than one. Lets say I was to get attacked by several suspects at the same time; a TASER would be useless. A baton would be the best tool choice in such a situation, as the public (as well as the brass) frown upon officers shooting suspects whom are non armed, and that can be delt with by using less lethal force.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

On the topic of less lethal weapons...
I think one could argue that neither looks pretty on a video tape...but the taser has a less personal "brutal" feel to your potential bystander audience with their camera phones clicking away. Standing several feet away and discharging your taser has a little less pucker factor compared to swinging away with the baton and being accused of "beating a suspect." Not that the shitbag wont find a reason to complain, but pick your poison.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Who gives a flying shit what the public thinks? Wolfman said it right, do you prefer crack or crackle?
Or it is crackle, pop, sizzle?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I would say that a Taser is better because you don't have to get as close to the suspect like you do with a baton. Plus a Taser is usually more effective than a baton in the first few seconds and it has a better ability to immediately incapacitate a suspect. I've seen them both many times. 

A Taser is not necessarily useless against multiple suspects. Sometimes all you have to do is conduct a "spark check" in front of them and that sometimes makes them comply. I've seen it many times.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

we carry both


----------



## kilcoyne (Feb 3, 2006)

As far as Batons v Tasers, our department issues both, and you have the option of not carrying a baton if you have been certified/issued a taser. I carry both, b/c I have seen 3 taser malfunctions in the last 6 months, and it REALLY sucks when you've closed the gap so that you can drive-stun someone in close quarters and nothing happens when you pull the trigger.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

kilcoyne said:


> As far as Batons v Tasers, our department issues both, and you have the option of not carrying a baton if you have been certified/issued a taser. I carry both, b/c I have seen 3 taser malfunctions in the last 6 months, and it REALLY sucks when you've closed the gap so that you can drive-stun someone in close quarters and nothing happens when you pull the trigger.


We don't have that option. We have to carry a baton on our person, whether it be a PR-24 or and ASP, at all times. Everyone is issued a baton. The Taser, if there are enough available, has to be checked out from the station at the beginning of each watch. As of now, it doesn't have to be on our person at all times, but it is in the patrol car in case it's needed.

We very rarely use contact shots with a Taser. I'd say that approximately 95% of our Taser usage is with the darts. I've personally never seen them fail... And as a department, I'd estimate that we use the Taser about 15 times a day...


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

No baton? As effective as the TASER may be, I think I'd find comfort in knowing that I have a low-tech baton to take care of a combatant. Are TASERS going to replace the baton?


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

All our officers are issued and trained with the taser and Monadnock expandable baton in the police academy.Both are great tools and have their place.


----------

